# G.Skill Sniper DDR3 4 GB  Mini-Review



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2013)

*Hello guys, This is my first review on the G.Skill Sniper DDR3 4 GB RAM. I bought it through flipkart for Rs.2220.It was my first international debit card purchase so didn't want to buy from MDComputers.
Here are some specifications-*

-4 GB (1 x 4 GB) 1600 MHz DDR3 DIMM

-DDR3-1600/PC3-12800

-Pins	240-pin

-Model ID-F3-12800CL9S-4GBSR

-CAS Latency- 9-9-9-24-2N

-Test Voltage	1.5 V*

This RAM really looks sexy. Flipkart delivered in 2 days, Flipkart packaging was very good, it came with a bubblewrap  , I guess that is normal . (Sorry for the camera quality).

*i.imgur.com/29MacFu.jpg


Here is a closeup
*i.imgur.com/foso4Uy.jpg 


It came with a G.skill sticker too 

*i.imgur.com/LL7vF4J.jpg

Here is another photo-

*i.imgur.com/24BzRCv.jpg

I cant really test it out because My motherboard doesnt support it, but bought it for my future computer, so that the initial price wont shoot up 
But will show you performance and OC it when I buy my new computer.

I am really happy with it, especially the looks. If you want to buy it buy it from mdcomputers. I did a mistake by buying it from flipkart for about 500 rs more 



Hope you liked it.
*


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 21, 2013)

Good.but you missed the important part-'The Review'.Hope you will add it here once you get a new computer


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah should have called it uboxing, now how do i change the title?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 23, 2013)

Dunno,See if you can edit otherwise you have to ask a mod to rename,im not sure.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 24, 2013)

Where did the pictures went , I went with Ripjaws (cause they looked better to me) , other than the heat spreaders both Ripjaws and Sniper are basically same. I bought 1 4GB Stick for 1510 (flipkart) , the prices have gone way up from then .


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Where did the pictures went , I went with Ripjaws (cause they looked better to me) , other than the heat spreaders both Ripjaws and Sniper are basically same. I bought 1 4GB Stick for 1510 (flipkart) , the prices have gone way up from then .



Yeah the prices suddenly shot up, I bought sniper because I liked its looks  , any ways personal preference.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Yeah the prices suddenly shot up, I bought sniper because I liked its looks  , any ways personal preference.



i like the xms and axe ram design better, the design on the heatsink is not a sticker i hope


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i like the xms and axe ram design better, the design on the heatsink is not a sticker i hope



The text where sniper is written is a sticker but the black part isnt a sticker. The lines are kinda engraved and the designs pop up.I cant describe it


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> The text where sniper is written is a sticker but the black part isnt a sticker. The lines are kinda engraved and the designs pop up.I cant describe it



i understand i have ocz gold ram, i know what you are talking about. 

*www.ocztechnology.com/images/products/auto_images/gold_DC.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

Why buy a ram for its looks?anyways it is going inside the box where you cant see it,right?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2013)

The sniper and ripjaws are almost the same.

And my cabinet is going to haave side window


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

even mine so tats y i also bought ripjaws gonna add 3x8gb more slot


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> even mine so tats y i also bought ripjaws gonna add 3x8gb more slot



Congrats


----------



## truegenius (Jun 16, 2013)

i have a stick of vengenence and a stick of sniper

sniper is better
why?
because
1. sniper have small heat sink
2. sniper looks better than vengence (to me)
3. sniper boots without any hicup (venvence takes cmos reset and
4. sniper have jedec 1600mhz while vengence is limited to 1333 jedec profile (while both have xmp 1600)
5. sniper can go upto 2000-2133mhzcl11 with ease by increasing voltage to 1.6v while vengence have hard time to touch  2000mhz even at voltage over 1.6v
6. latency wise, sniper can go down to cl8 @1600mhz while vengence can't, and @1333mhz sniper can go down to cl7 with ease without voltage boost while vengence can't make it to below 8 and requires extra voltage to hit cl7@1333mhz

overall sniper is much better than vengence
i bought this sniper few months ago from flipkart for Rs1568 and after 4-5 days i saw that price went above 2000

i wanted to buy another sniper and wanted to sell my vengence ram but bill of vengence is with cpu and motherboard bill so seems like i can't sell it


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2013)

add some LED lights  to the module and you got yourself a badass rig


----------

